# ATM limit increase at BPI



## mrcurtis08 (Nov 17, 2012)

Just wanted to pass this along for those who may not have heard...

As we all know, most ATMs only allow withdrawals of PHP 10,000 per transaction. Previously, I could only get PHP 20,000 from HSBC. As of a couple of weeks ago, however, the closest ATM to my house in Eastwood, which happens to be a BPI, had a message on the screen saying that foreign ATM cards could now withdraw PHP 20,000 - and it worked. I went to another BPI a few days later and was able to do it there, too.

Nice to be able to save on fees by reducing the number of transactions - and there seem to be a lot more BPIs around than HSBCs. Will be curious to see if this is the case for all BPI ATMs.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

I'll find out today as I have reason to withdraw from BPI ATM. I don't like the BDO ones as they always spit out 500s instead of 1000s.

Fred


----------



## George6020 (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks Curtis..............so you are saying that as of NOW, foreign ATM cards can now withdraw P20,000 at BPI.................................that's good to know. 

With my BPI ATM card, I have always been able to withdraw up to P20,000, but sometimes I want to use my foreign ATM card.


----------



## mrcurtis08 (Nov 17, 2012)

Yes - I have already done it at 2 different BPI ATMs so far (but both are in Eastwood). I have a US account that doesn't charge me any ATM fees and even reimburses me for fees charged by other banks - but only up to $15/month. This lets me get twice as much cash out with no fees!


----------



## ROUNDHEAD1952 (Aug 18, 2014)

yes, i also get reimbursed for up to $15 of international ATM fees with USAA. It is the best deal for those qualified to have an account there. So between BPI and USAA, i can draw P60K per month with the P600 atm fees reimbursed. Truly, a sweet deal, feeless banking!




























eless banking


----------



## mrcurtis08 (Nov 17, 2012)

Yep! USAA is great for that - that's how I get money into my BPI account to pay my bills here.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

During the late afternoon yesterday, I did go to the BPI ATM in the SM Mall in Iloilo City and did draw out PHP 20,000, so I would guess it is all over the Phils. Good to know it is available.

Fred


----------



## Gilbert_in_Houston (Jul 30, 2014)

I also have a usaa card and love the above mentioned benefits, but they always get you with the exchange rate at the atm (20,000 peso withdraw=-$22.00, non-usaa cards even more) cheaper to use zoom or even sending dollars to Phil using western union.


----------



## mrcurtis08 (Nov 17, 2012)

For the PHP 20,000 I just took out, USAA charged me $449. That doesn't seem to far off from what XE says the rate should be ($445 as of this morning).


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

FYI, the increased ATM withdrawal amount of p20,000 in a single transaction is also in place at BPI ATMs here in Bacolod City, ****** Occidental.


----------

